

Squircle - xasos
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squircle

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Not to be confused with
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squirtle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squirtle)

